# Tamoxifen/Nolva



## mac453 (Apr 25, 2012)

Getting ready to start my third cycle of Vital labs Epistane 2a3a. My websites haven't been very reliable, haven't gotten any Gyno yet.
I've heard of MP but not sure.
I'm looking for the most reliable Research chem site before I start this cycle.
After Epistane, i have 2 bottle of IronMags Super-DMZ Rx.
I am just looking for peoples preferred research chemical websites. 
Please PM me or just post.
Thank,
Mac


----------



## TwisT (Apr 25, 2012)

Torem for me lately, but there is very limited research. What little is out there though makes it appear superior.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/images/banners/purchasepeptides728.gif


On there nolva now and no itchy,sensitive nips


----------



## mac453 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's my issue, so many now days are so unreliable. I know people I can go through that get legit stuff, but the fact that they take in commission now, is bull. So you feel Torem is the most reliable?


----------



## mac453 (Apr 25, 2012)

Like better than Tamoxifen? Any sites you can trust?


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 26, 2012)

Look in the sponsors section, there are many reliable sources there. 




One was already recommended by another member in this post here:


ontopthegame85 said:


> http://www.ironmagazine.com/images/banners/purchasepeptides728.gif
> 
> 
> On there nolva now and no itchy,sensitive nips


----------

